# HIDA SCAN WITH CCK



## Reta

Has anyone had a HIDA scan with CCK? My doctor suspects I have gallbaldder dsyfunction. I have been reading about it and I have the feeling they are not telling you everything. I am wondering how painful the procedure is? The mention cramping and nausea, but........Should I have my 22 year daughter drive me?


----------



## mdonbru

For me it was really no big deal. I did have some nausea and little cramping - but it was nothing compared to the pain I had been having on a regular basis. It is a long test, so be prepared to lie still for a while. I drove myself with no problems, but if you feel more comfortable getting a ride by all means do so. I don't know if my experience was typical - but the technician doing the test seemed to think so. I hope this helps!BTW - the test showed my gallbladder was barely functioning. I had it removed shortly afterwards and the pain I had been having for years was gone. It was well worth it.Marty


----------



## Reta

This has been on going problem, 20 years. This is the first time they have mentioned this test. I was basically told you have IBS, so live with it. I have become a little more militant and started demanding some resolution to this issue. I keep questioning this diagnosis since I only have abdominal pain in the upper right quadrant, no bowel dysfunction


----------



## Karen29809

I recently had the hida scan for the 2nd time. My gall bladder has low function. I did have a little cramping and nausea during the test but it was short-lived. I had someone drive me but if you are not squeamish (I really hate needles) you will be fine.My doctor tells me there's a 50% chance having the gall bladder out will relieve my symptoms. Tomorrow I am having MRI's of my abdomen & spine. I wonder if he is just putting me through expensive tests for no reason. Surgery scares me but if it is the solution I want to do it. My gall bladder does not have stones so it would be done laparascopically. My worry is having the surgery and still having the same symtoms. Did that happen to anyone? My doctor says 20% of people who have their gall bladders out end up with chronic diarrhea. I have IBS-D and don't need any more of that! BUT, I also wonder if the gall bladder has been my problem all along and maybe I need to get it out.Good luck to you.


----------



## mdonbru

A couple of years before I had my gallbladder out I was diagnosed with IBS-D. But I had a feeling the diagnosis wasn't quite right, because of the pain I was having in the upper right quadrant, and the fact that my diarrhea often occurred very soon after eating. So I went back to the doctor to ask about the possibility that my gallbadder needed to be checked, and he agreed. The ultrasound showed no stones, so we did the HIDA scan and found that the function of the gallbladder was very low (9% ejection rate). So I had the GB out - laparascopically. The surgery was no big deal. After the surgery, my diarrhea really didn't change - still was having 3-4 runny bowel movements in the morning (before eating) and very often right after eating I'd have to RUN to the bathroom. The doctor told me it might be several months before that pattern would settle down. Well, it never did. So now I am taking cholestyramine (aka Questran) and that really helps with the D. I'm still glad I had the surgery, because now I don't have the searing, horrid pain anymore. So it was worth it, even though I might need to be on medication for the rest of my life. I tried going off the cholestyramine for a while not too long ago, and discovered I very much still need it. It might be that I really do have IBS and that the gall bladder was separate issue. There isn't a real good way to know - I'm just glad to have found something that works that I can take. Marty


----------



## Reta

Thanks for all the comments. I am feeling better about it.The cramping along the diaphragm isn't too bad. It comes and goes. It is the knife in your back pain that is getting to me. It lasts for hours. Sometimes I wake up with it and then I go to bed with it. I have found that walking does help. My theory is the movement from the walking helps everything to relax. I will have answers later this month. The scan is the 9th and the endoscopy is 16th. We are also looking at Celiac.


----------



## Reta

Made through the scan today. It was not as bad as I thought, the cramping was very mild, sort like a wave that quickly passed. I got lightheaded but that passed very quickly. The table you lie on for the scan was not made for comfort. My lower back was hurting half way through the scan,I got some relief by pulling up my knees. Comments from the tech, low ejection rate about 20% in 15 minutes. I feel vindicated, at last something to explain the pain.On a sad note--- after the scan while at lunch with my husband he said he thinks I am almost a hypochondriac. I just kept quiet and ate my lunch, how do you argue with that?


----------



## Reta

My husband comes from very heathy stock. His mother died at 80 and half and only used eye drops for her glacoma. His grandmother was almost 89 and didn't take any meds. He really does like doctors, he is very holistic in his health care.He really doesn't understand chronic illness. He suffers from GERD but has been able to control it with diet and elevated sleeping. Lucky him!!!!


----------



## mdonbru

Reta-Sorry to hear that you do not have good support from your husband. My ex-husband was like that - never believed me that I was having serious issues and would always tell me it was all in my head. Grrrr. Now he's doing the same thing to our daughter - even telling her she learned her "behavior" from me. It is very disheartening to not have support from those close to you. Can you show him some documentation on gall bladder disease to help him understand? 20% ejection rate is quite low - they told me anything under about 35% warrants a hard look at removal. Good luck with your diagnosis and with your husband.


----------



## Reta

He is really very supportive in most things. Right now he has no concept of the pain II have been to the doctor 5 imes this month. I was in a car accident on Halloween, so he said 3 of trips didn't count. Because I can't drive , (I have a broken wrist) so he had to take me. I have 3 more apointment this month, that I hope to be able to drive by then.


----------

